# ID: Lightblue texas?



## bboyspook (Aug 14, 2009)

I went to my LFS last week and saw a fish that was extremely light blue.. but it had the markings of a texas... (shape and the patterns on them look the same as a texas) Can anyone post a picture of something similar? I cant seem to find a picture online. I was wondering what they were called.


----------



## BioG (Oct 12, 2008)

Electric Blue Jack Dempsey maybe?


----------



## bboyspook (Aug 14, 2009)

No thats not it... it was in the tank next to them though =P they looked like texas.. but extremely light blue... The texas I have in my tank are greenish.. but the ones I was looking for were light blue. I will try to find more pictures when i get home and hopefully someone can identify it.


----------



## sisonek (Sep 8, 2009)

Herichthys carpinte "Escondido"


----------



## bboyspook (Aug 14, 2009)

it was sort of like that.. but it was only 2" so maybe the colors didnt come out all the way yet. the colors between the bright colors werent black though.


----------

